# Calipers, Magnifiers



## mhlee (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm looking to buy a caliper and a magnifier (not a loupe). Can you guys recommend models of each?

For a magnifier, I'd prefer something like a magnifying visor. Thanks.


----------



## Benuser (Oct 13, 2011)

I use a vernier caliper by Mitutoyo, Japan, and a micrometer by Limit, Sweden. Both are great and work very well. Mitutoyo's F&F are exceptional. I use the micrometer to measure the thickness behind the edge.


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 13, 2011)

Optivisor is the standard in the jewelry biz.


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 13, 2011)

If you go on eBay you can usually find a variety of Mitutoyo point micrometers, and if you want one that only measures in metric, they are often cheaper. 

k.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm thinking about getting a snap gauge if I can find the right one.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Oct 14, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> I'm thinking about getting a snap gauge if I can find the right one.


 
I would imagine those would be awesome to have for quick checks while grinding blades.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 14, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> I'm thinking about getting a snap gauge if I can find the right one.


 
You mean one that isn't $300?


----------



## ajhuff (Oct 14, 2011)

Any cheap plastic digital caliper is more than adequate for what you want to do. I personally am a big fan of Mitutoyo but there is no need to spend hundreds of dollars. I use a $50 pair in the garage like this: http://www.amazon.com/Mitutoyo-700-126-Plastic-Digital-Caliper/dp/B001C15WFY/ref=sr_1_1?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1318626770&sr=1-1

-AJ


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 14, 2011)

I picked up a few cheap 8" calipers on ebay, lost 1/3 pretty quick, have to see how long the other ones hold up. Maybe getting a quality one IS cheaper, but I don't need ultra precision. What I find extremely helpful is if you can switsh from real measures (mm) to awkward measures (inch fractions) 

Stefan


----------



## Chef Niloc (Oct 14, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> I'm thinking about getting a snap gauge if I can find the right one.


 
Here you go Dave 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Tool-819-Model-S-Caliper-Snap-Gage-B-S-/160537147147#vi-content


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 14, 2011)

Chef Niloc said:


> Here you go Dave
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Tool-819-Model-S-Caliper-Snap-Gage-B-S-/160537147147#vi-content




Wow that's an oldie, eh?


----------



## 99Limited (Oct 14, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> Wow that's an oldie, eh?



Nothing like using a measuring device to measure a measuring device's measure.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 14, 2011)

99Limited said:


> Nothing like using a measuring device to measure a measuring device's measure.



Yeah really.


----------

